# Guitars were playing .



## Fernandoxcraft

Any idea on how to translate this structure (guitars were playing) into Spanish? ¿Cómo harían que sonase idiomático en español sin quitar dicha estructura del principio de la frase?

Traducción provisional: Sonaban guitarras y una multitud rodeaba...

Muchas gracias


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

_Sonaban guitarras_ me suena bien.
Sería mejor usar el pretérito para la presencia de la multitud, ¿no?
...y hubo una multitud...


----------



## aparraud

Maybe: "_Guitarras sonaban y había una multitud..."_


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Buenas opciones, lo pensaré.


----------



## jilar

aparraud said:


> Maybe: "_Guitarras sonaban y había una multitud..."_


No, no.
En esta estructura ante guitarras o bien ponemos unas o bien las.
Unas guitarras sonaban (unas cualesquiera)
Las guitarras sonaban (unas en concreto).

Por supuesto puedes decir
Sonaban (unas/las) guitarras ...
O incluso en vez de sonar con el verbo tocar.


----------



## aparraud

jilar said:


> No, no.
> En esta estructura ante guitarras o bien ponemos unas o bien las.
> Unas guitarras sonaban (unas cualesquiera)
> Las guitarras sonaban (unas en concreto).



Pues a mí me suena a verso poético, con lo que no creo que se necesite ser tan purista...


----------



## Linton

"Guitarras sonaban" a mí me suena a frase del maestro Yoda


----------



## phantom2007

Suena un poco mal, la poesía no es solo poner las palabras de manera más o menos extraña.
En este caso yo diría "sonaban las guitarras ..."


----------



## Circunflejo

Dependiendo del contexto, también podría considerarse traducirlo con el verbo tocar en vez de con sonar.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Muchas gracias por las opiniones 



jilar said:


> No, no.
> En esta estructura ante guitarras o bien ponemos unas o bien las.
> Unas guitarras sonaban (unas cualesquiera)
> Las guitarras sonaban (unas en concreto).
> 
> Por supuesto puedes decir
> Sonaban (unas/las) guitarras ...
> O incluso en vez de sonar con el verbo tocar.


No había caído.


----------



## phantom2007

Circunflejo said:


> Dependiendo del contexto, también podría considerarse traducirlo con el verbo tocar en vez de con sonar.


No veo cómo lo harías. Cuál sería tu propuesta?


----------



## Magazine

phantom2007 said:


> No veo cómo lo harías. Cuál sería tu propuesta?



Yo también estoy impaciente. 

Tocaba la música ...bueno, pero _tocaban las guitarras_ ?


----------



## Tevie

Voces de muerte sonaron cerca del Guadalquivir...así que  "Guitarras sonaban"  no está mal


----------



## phantom2007

Tocaban las guitarras... pienso que no es usual aquí, pero pensándolo bien, puede que en sudamérica, sobre todo por Argentina sí se usaría. Pero estoy un poco olvidado de aquello.


----------



## jilar

Tevie said:


> Voces de muerte sonaron cerca del Guadalquivir...así que  "Guitarras sonaban"  no está mal


A ver, si estamos ante una poesía, no diré nada, cada poeta tiene libertad para expresarse (e importa el mensaje y cómo se dice)
Pero yo creo que estamos ante una simple narración y, lo dicho, eso de "guitarras sonaban" suena a Yoda o alguien imitándolo por hacer la gracia.

Como siempre, ya dirá el interesado, pues si no conocemos el contexto o la situación, sólo podemos imaginar todas las posibilidades, y así aparecen tantas variantes.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

En este caso el contexto es irrelevante. La narradora, y protagonista, sencillamente relata lo que está viendo. Va a un mitin de granjeros y ve que están bailando, comiendo, festejando en general. Sencillamente pregunto cuál sería la manera más idiomática para comenzar dicha frase. Es información irrelevante para la trama, en ese momento solo está describiendo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lástima que los demás usuarios, y las reglas del foros, consideremos que el contexto es sumamente importante. Sin él resulta en muchos casos sumamente difícil dar un consejo acertado. Como en este caso. Ya hubo varios que pensaron en un poema y lo aceptaron como una licencia poética, y ahora resuta que estaban equivocados.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Por supesto, el contexto siempre es importante, esencial de hecho. Lo que digo es que en este caso solo pregunto el cómo resolver dicho problema de narración. Si hubiese sido un poema o algo así lo habría especificado. Es un relato sin nada especial.


----------



## Xiscomx

Fernandoxcraft said:


> En este caso el contexto es irrelevante. La narradora, y protagonista, sencillamente relata lo que está viendo. Va a un mitin de granjeros y ve que están bailando, comiendo, festejando en general. Sencillamente pregunto cuál sería la manera más idiomática para comenzar dicha frase. Es información irrelevante para la trama, en ese momento solo está describiendo.


Hola Fernando:

Me parece que la narradora más que asistir a un mitin lo hace a una jira y esto que tú llamas 'irrelevante' resulta que para mí es muy importante, tanto que permite centrarse en el instante narrativo; como está hablando de un lugar bien determinado en tiempo y lugar, entonces las guitarras y todos los asistentes también deben gozar de esta determinación, por lo cual no deberías referirte a _sonaron guitarras_ (guitarras desconocidas), sino a _sonaron las guitarras _(las guitarras que sonaban allí, en el pícnic):

_Sonaron las guitarras y la gente rodeó..._


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Sí. Para la próxima pondré más contexto. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## jilar

Fernandoxcraft said:


> En este caso el contexto es irrelevante. La narradora, y protagonista, sencillamente relata lo que está viendo. Va a un mitin de granjeros y ve que están bailando, comiendo, festejando en general. Sencillamente pregunto cuál sería la manera más idiomática para comenzar dicha frase. Es información irrelevante para la trama, en ese momento solo está describiendo.


Fernando, en mi opinión, debo corregirte. Tú tienes claro lo que sucede y dónde aparece ese texto. Los demás no, si no lo explicas.
El contexto, la situación o simplemente aclarar si se trata de una poesía o una narración siempre es necesario. O debería. Y eso dicen las reglas aquí.

A veces no lo es, porque la frase está clara o dentro de las posibles situaciones o contextos quien propone una traducción acierta en su suposición.

Como has visto has recibido alternativas donde quien las da piensa que se trata de una poesía. Esto le puede pasar a cualquiera si no tiene esa información. Y ese es tu cometido, aportar y despejar al máximo esa información.

Toda frase, por simple que sea, tiene un contexto. No es lo mismo traducir un relato o narración, donde el traductor debe trasladar el sentido, que por ejemplo una poesía donde se quiera mantener la estructura poética del original e incluso buscando de conseguir una rima en el idioma destino.

Por ejemplo, en esta misma frase, incompleta, que tú nos muestras, ayudaría sobremanera que la completases, quizá llegando hasta la siguiente coma o punto. Se puede así ver por dónde van los tiros. Al menos quienes tratamos de ayudarte tendremos más posibilidades de acertar.

Mientras todos esos detalles falten, sólo podremos divagar. Y así estarás recibiendo tantas posibles soluciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bevj

Fernando.
Tal como han dicho los compañeros, las normas del foro piden que por lo menos nos aportes una oración completa y nos expliques quién habla, cuál es la situación y  cuál es la fuente del texto.
Quizás te parezca innecesario añadir estos detalles, pero sin ellos, solo podemos jugar a adivinanzas.
Gracias.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

jilar said:


> Fernando, en mi opinión, debo corregirte. Tú tienes claro lo que sucede y dónde aparece ese texto. Los demás no, si no lo explicas.
> El contexto, la situación o simplemente aclarar si se trata de una poesía o una narración siempre es necesario. O debería. Y eso dicen las reglas aquí.
> 
> A veces no lo es, porque la frase está clara o dentro de las posibles situaciones o contextos quien propone una traducción acierta en su suposición.
> 
> Como has visto has recibido alternativas donde quien las da piensa que se trata de una poesía. Esto le puede pasar a cualquiera si no tiene esa información. Y ese es tu cometido, aportar y despejar al máximo esa información.
> 
> Toda frase, por simple que sea, tiene un contexto. No es lo mismo traducir un relato o narración, donde el traductor debe trasladar el sentido, que por ejemplo una poesía donde se quiera mantener la estructura poética del original e incluso buscando de conseguir una rima en el idioma destino.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en esta misma frase, incompleta, que tú nos muestras, ayudaría sobremanera que la completases, quizá llegando hasta la siguiente coma o punto. Se puede así ver por dónde van los tiros. Al menos quienes tratamos de ayudarte tendremos más posibilidades de acertar.
> 
> Mientras todos esos detalles falten, sólo podremos divagar. Y así estarás recibiendo tantas posibles soluciones.
> 
> Un saludo.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Me dejé llevar por la mera gramática. Más tarde aumentaré el contexto.



Bevj said:


> Fernando.
> Tal como han dicho los compañeros, las normas del foro piden que por lo menos nos aportes una oración completa y nos expliques quién habla, cuál es la situación y  cuál es la fuente del texto.
> Quizás te parezca innecesario añadir estos detalles, pero sin ellos, solo podemos jugar a adivinanzas.
> Gracias.


Lo desconocía. No volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Les hago una pequeña explicación del contexto: la protagonista va con su profesora a un mitin de granjeros. Cuando llegan, los discursos ya han finalizado y los granjeros y demás están de fiesta. Ella describe lo que ve: una pareja bailando cueca, gente bebiendo y comiendo, etc. 

"There was a small group of men in suits, obviously the organizers, but most of the people were farm laborers. Guitars were playing and there was a crowd around a couple dancing La Cueca in a desultory fashion, languidly waving handkerchiefs as they circled one another.


----------



## Tevie

Yo creo que "Sonaban las guitarras" sería una traducción más habitual. Pero "sonaban guitarras" aunque poco habitual no deja de ser correcto.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Entiendo, gracias  ¿Qué tal, por barajar más opciones, *Se escuchaban guitarras*?


----------



## Tevie

En tren de sutilezas..."Se escuchaban guitarras..." me da la impresión que las guitarras no ocupan el centro de la escena.
Las escucho, pero no están cerca.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Sí, la sensación de lejanía está ahí si lo traduzco así.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Con el nuevo contexto,yo me quedo con la impresión de que la acción ocurre en Chile o en algun otro país donde la cueca es un baile popular. En ese caso, yo me inclino por "sonaban las guitarras", y con "una cueca" en vez de "La Cueca" . Y el público serían campesinos (gente que trabaja en el campo) y no rancheros (propietarios de ranchos o haciendas), que es lo que dice el nuevo original: "farm laborers" .

Como ves, el contexto no sólo es importante, sino que puede ser vital. Si nos hubieras dado este contexto desde el inicio, esta discusión pudo haber terminado 20 o más mensajes atrás.


----------



## Fernandoxcraft

Buenas opciones. Había pensado en traducir "farma workers/laborers" como "granjeros". Pero supongo quw crearía confusión pues estos, además de trabajar en el campo, pueden ser propietarios, y no es el caso.


----------



## phantom2007

Tal vez podria ser "trabajadores" o trabajadores del campo" más que "campesinos".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Del DRAE:


----------

